# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Θαλασσινή Τέχνη >  Αφιέρωμα στον "ιδανικό κι ανάξιο εραστή"  Νίκο Καββαδία

## Στεριανή Ζάλη

*Σύντομη Βιογραφία
*  Ο λογοτέχνης Νίκος Καββαδίας γεννήθηκε στις 11 Ιανουαρίου του 1910 στο Χαρμπίν της Μαντζουρίας. Ο πατέρας του, Χαρίλαος, είχε τη ρωσική υπηκοότητα και διατηρούσε επιχείρηση εισαγωγών - εξαγωγών. Η μητέρα του, Δωροθέα, ήταν κεφαλλονίτικης καταγωγής. Σε ηλικία τεσσάρων ετών, η οικογένειά του επέστρεψε στην Κεφαλονιά και το 1921 μετακόμισε στον Πειραιά, όπου τελείωσε το Δημοτικό και το εξατάξιο Γυμνάσιο.  Το 1928 δίνει εξετάσεις στην Ιατρική Σχολή, αλλά την ίδια χρονιά αρρωσταίνει βαριά ο πατέρας του και αναγκάζεται να δουλέψει. Για μερικούς μήνες εργάζεται σε ναυτικό γραφείο, κρατώντας τα λογιστικά βιβλία, και τον επόμενο χρόνο, αμέσως μετά το θάνατο του πατέρα του, μπαρκάρει ναύτης σε φορτηγό. 
 Κατά τη διάρκεια των ταξιδιών του, αποτυπώνει στο χαρτί τις εικόνες από τα μέρη που επισκέπτεται, τη ναυτική ζωή, τους ναυτικούς και τις σχέσεις τους με την πατρίδα τους, τη θάλασσα και τις γυναίκες. Τον Ιούνιο του 1933 κυκλοφορεί την πρώτη του ποιητική συλλογή, με τίτλο «Μαραμπού» και εισαγωγικό σημείωμα του Καίσαρα Εμμανουήλ. Το βιβλίο τυπώνεται σε 245 αντίτυπα, στο τυπογραφείο του περιοδικού «Ο Κύκλος», με έξοδα του ίδιου. 
 Το 1939 παίρνει το δίπλωμα ασυρματιστή, αν και αρχικά ήθελε να γίνει καπετάνιος. Ακολουθεί ο Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος, πηγαίνει στρατιώτης στην Αλβανία και στα χρόνια της Γερμανικής Κατοχής μένει ξέμπαρκος στην Αθήνα. Ξαναμπαρκάρει το 1944 και ταξιδεύει αδιάκοπα ως ασυρματιστής σ' όλο τον κόσμο. 
 Τον Ιανουάριο του 1947 εκδίδεται η δεύτερη ποιητική συλλογή του «Πούσι» κι επανεκδίδεται, ύστερα από δεκατέσσερα χρόνια, το εξαντλημένο «Μαραμπού» από τον Θανάση Καραβία, ο οποίος το Μάρτιο του 1954 θα κυκλοφορήσει και τη «Βάρδια», το μοναδικό πεζό του Νίκου Καββαδία. 
 Από το τελευταίο ταξίδι του επέστρεψε το Δεκέμβριο του 1974 και αμέσως ξεκίνησε τις προετοιμασίες για την έκδοση της τρίτης ποιητικής συλλογής του, την οποία όμως δεν πρόλαβε να δει τυπωμένη. Πέθανε ξαφνικά στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του 1975, από εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο. Στην ατζέντα του βρέθηκαν τρεις στίχοι που ήθελε να τους προτάξει στο «Τραβέρσο», κάτι που δεν έγινε...
«Μα ο ήλιος αβασίλεψε κι ο αητός απεκοιμήθη
και το βοριά το δροσερό τον πήραν τα καράβια.
Κι έτσι του δόθηκε καιρός του Χάρου και σε πήρε».

 Τρία χρόνια μετά το θάνατό του, κάποια από τα ποιήματά του μελοποιήθηκαν από τον Θάνο Μικρούτσικο, στο δίσκο «Σταυρός του Νότου». Μέσω αυτών των τραγουδιών, και άλλων που ακολούθησαν, ο Νίκος Καββαδίας έγινε γνωστός στο ευρύτερο κοινό.


Πηγή: http://www.sansimera.gr/biographies/44

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

Γράφει ο Θάνος Μικρούτσικος:
"Ο πατέρας μου, καθηγητής μαθηματικών, ο οποίος είχε βαθύτατη γνώση της ποιήσης -το περιβάλλον μας στην Πάτρα αστικό- μου απήγγελε στη δεκαετία του '50 πολλούς μείζονες ποιητές αλλά κυρίως ελάσσονες. Από εκείνη τη περίοδο αγάπησα τους ελάσσονες ποιητές, τους οποίους ουδόλως θεωρώ ελάσσονες, αρχής γενόμενης από τον Καρυοτάκη, τον Λαπαθιώτη, τον Χατζόπουλο. Μεταξύ αυτών, μου είχε αναφέρει και τον Καββαδία. Όταν μπήκα στο γυμνάσιο, σε ηλικία δεκατριών χρόνων, μου χάρισε μια ποιητική συλλογή του Περάνθη. Εκεί βρήκα ανθολογημένα δυό τρια ποιήματα του Καββαδία. Κάποια στιγμή, στα δεκαπέντε ή στα δεκάξι μου, επιχείρησα να τα μελοποιήσω - από το Μαραμπού ήταν, θυμάμαι. Αυτή η πρώτη μου ουσιαστική επαφή με τον ποιητικό λόγο του Καββαδία απεδείχθη εντελώς άκαρπη. Η επαφή όμωςείχε γίνει.
Γύρω στο 1977 και ενώ έχω αρχίσει με γοργά βήματα την επαγγελματική μου σταδιοδρομία -έχουν ήδη εκδοθεί τα Πολιτικά τραγούδια, η Καντάτα για τη Μακρόνησο, τα Τροπάρια για φονίαδες και η Φουέντε Οβεχούνα- ο Γιώργος Παπαλιός, παραγωγός του Αγγελόπουλου, που είχε αποφασίσει να συνεργαστεί με την τηλεόραση σε μεγάλες παραγωγές, και ο σκηνοθέτης Τάσος Ψαρράς μου προτείνουν να γράψω τη μουσική σ' ένα σίριαλ για την ΥΕΝΕΔ, με θέμα το ναυτικό και τίτλο Πορεία 090. Θα γυριζόταν στον Ατλαντικό και τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό, μια μεγάλη και πλούσια παραγωγή. Ρώτησα αν προέβλεπαν τραγούδια. Μου λένε <γιατί να μην έχει;> <Ωραία> απαντάω <αλλά σε τί κείμενα, μήπως πρέπει να κοιτάξω κατα Καββαδία μεριά;> <Και δεν κοιτάς..> μου απαντούν. Το δεύτερο έναυσμα. Ξεκάθαρα μη ρομαντικό, από άποψη δημιουργείας. Εμπορική παραγγελία ήταν! Και αρχίζω. Με τη διαφορά ότι, ενώ επρόκειτο για παραγγελία, ο τρόπος που δούλεψα μελοποιώντας επτά ποιήματα του Καββαδία είχε ιδιέτερο ρομαντισμό. Το θυμάμαι πεντακάθαρα. Η μελοποίηση τυς έγινε εφτά διαφορετικές νύχτες, τρείς με τέσσερις το πρωί. Δεν θυμάμαι καμιά άλλη παραγγελία να υλοποιήται με αυτόν τον ιδαίτερα ρομαντικό τρόπο.
Έτσι πλάστηκαν τα πρώτα εφτά τραγούδια. Τα φτιάχνω, μπαίνουν στο σίριαλ, ακούγονται, αρέσουν. Μια και ήτανε ήδη εφτά, έφτιαξα εύκολα και άλλα τέσσερα, έτσι ώστε να αποτελέσουν το υλικό ενός δίσκου. Τα μαζεύω, έντεκα πλέον και πηγαίνω στον αείμνηστο Αλέκο Πατσιφά, υδρητή και διευθυντή τηε εταιρίας Lyra.
Ο Πατσιφάς, άνθρωπος σαφέστατα πνευματικός και ευφυής -επί Κατοχής ανέβαζε στο σπίτι του Μπέκετ, ως δείγμα πνευματικής αντίστασης προς τους γερμανούς κατακτητές- το είδε λιγάκι περίεργα και μου λέει με τον χαρακτηριστικό απότομο και ρεαλιστικό του τρόπο: <¶κου να σου πω, ξέρεις πόσο σε αγαπώ! Αφού το θέλεις, θα σ' το κάνω δώρο. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι αυτοκτονείς! Δεν πρόκειτε να πουλήσει πάνω από 2000 αντίτυπα!> Θεώρησα την πρόβλεψη του λίγο υπερβολική, μα δεν είπα τίποτα.
Μπήκα λοιπόν στη διαδικασία της δισκογράφησης. Και μόλις κυκλοφορεί ο δίσκος το 1979, μοιάζει να δικαιώνονται οι προβλέψεις του Πατσιφά. Έτσι έδειχναν τουλάχιστο τα δημοσιεύματα των εφημερίδων. Οι προηγούμενοι δίσκοι μου είχαν πάρει υπερθετικές κριτικές από τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των εφημερίδων και των περιοδικών. Με το καλημέρα σας, με πήρανε από νέο συνθέτη και αμέσως με βάλανε δίπλα σους μεγαλύτερους. Όλος ο Τύπος εκείνη την εποχή ήτανε αναφανδόν υπέρ μου. Κάτι καινούριο, η Καντάτα, η Μουσική πράξη στον Μπρεχτ, το εντελώς καινούργιο, δεν ξέρω αλριβώς τι, είχαν δημιουργήσει ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση. Και με τον Καββαδία σχεδόν όλοι οι κριτικοί, μολονότι με όσα είχαν προηγηθεί ήταν καλοπροαίρετοι απέναντι μου -παιζει ρόλο αυτό- γράφουν: <Τι έπαθε αυτός ο σπουδαίος συνθέτης και έκανε την πιο άθλια μελοποίηση ποιητικού κειμένου;> ΒΗΜΑ-ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ: <Πρέπει να αρρώστησε. Γρήγορα να τον ξεχάσει και αυτός και εμείς τον Καββαδία!> Ανθρώποι που με λάτρευαν. Φίλος μου που έγραφε τότε κριτική με ψευδώνυμο δήλωσε: <Αγαπώ τον Θάνο Μικρούτσικο και τον θεωρώ τον καλύτερο έλληνα συνθέτη. Όμως μη μας ξαναξάνει τέτοιο πράγμα όπως αυτό με το Σταυρό του Νότου, που δεν του δίνουμε περισσότερους από 5000 δίσκους. Και τον παρακαλούμε στην επανέκδοση, αν υπάρξει κάτι τέτοιο, να βάλει και ένα λεξικό για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι γίνεται.>
Αγαπημένοι μου άνθρωποι τα έγραφαν αυτά. Ίσως να τους ξένισε, ως καινούργιος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ενός ποιητικού κειμένου, ως καινούριος τρόπος μελοποίησης. Από όλη αυτή την ιστορία πάντως φάνηκε και κάτι άλλο το οποίο αξίζει να αναφερθεί. Η άποψη τους για τον Καββαδία, ανεξαρτήτως της μελοποίησης, δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη, η δικαιότερη. <Και τι τον έπιασε να μελοποιήσει έναν ποιητή ημερολογίου;> ¶λλος: <Τι τον έπιασε να μελοποιήσει ένα ποιητή που γράφει για τους ναυτικούς και την καθημερινή ζωή τους;> Εδώ λοιπόν υπήρχαν η μη κατανόηση του τι πραγματικά έγινε όπως αποδείχθη εκ των υστέρων, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι επί 30-35 χρόνια η επίσημη κριτική, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, θεωρούσε τον Καββαδία αστείο ποιητή ημερολογίου ή ποιητή της ναυτοσύνης και της καθημερινότητας των ναυτικών. Δεν είχαν κατανοήσει -και νιλωθω υπερήφανος, γιατί με τη μελοποίηση τοποθετήθηκε ο Καββαδίας εκεί που του αξίζει- ότι ο Καββαδιας δεν είχε ουσιαστικά καμία σχέση με αυτά.
Ο Καββαδίας δεν είναι ο ποιητής που ασχολείται απλώς με την καθημερινότητα ων ναυτικών. Πρόσχημα είναι η θάλασσα, πρόσχημα το πλοίο, πρόσχημα οι ναυτικοί. Δεν είναι ο ποιητής που ρεαλιστικά περιγράφει. Ο Καββαδίας ξεκινάει από το χώρο ρεαλιστικά, για να λειτουργήσει υπερεαλιστικά. Για παράδειγα, έχει καμία σχέση με τον καρχαρία ο στίχος: <Χόρεψε πάνω στο φτερό του καρχαρία>; Έχει καμία σχέση με τη ναυτοσύνη η αφομοίωση στα ποιήματα του στοιχείων της παγκόσμιας λογοτεχνίας, κυρίως της γαλλικής του 19ου και 20ου αιώνα; Ο Σεφέρης το 'πε και οφείλουμε να το επισημάνουμε: ο καλύτερος χειριστής του ελληνικού λόγου είναι ο Νίκος Καββαδίας. Είναι ο ένας από τους δύο που μίλησαν για τον Καββαδία, έστω και στο επίπεδο της τεχνικής του λόγου. Ο Καββαδίας δεν είναι ο Θεόφιλος. Είναι ο Μαγκρίτ. Δεν είναι δηλαδή ο ζωγράφος μιας λεπτομέρειας της καθημερινότητας αλλά ο ζωγράφος της ανατροπής. Πστεύω ότι συνέβαλα στο να αποκαλυφθεί αυτό. Ο Καββαδίας θα μπορούσε επίσης να περιγραφεί σαν ο μοναχικός τύπος με το σακάκι στον ώμο, που προσπαθεί να σε βγάλει από τη μίζερη καθημερινότητα. Και αυτό είναι η αιτία και μια πρώτη εξήγηση γιατι η δουλειά μου, πέρα από την γενιά με την οποία μαζί μεγαλώσαμε, περασε στην αμέσως επόμενη, τους σημερινούς σαραντάριδες , και ήδη περνάει σους εικοσάριδες με την ίδια ένταση. Περνάει δηλαδή στην τρίτη συνεχόμενη γενιά. Ανήκει επομένως ανεπιφύλακτα στο χώρο της διαχρονίας του ελληνικού τραγουδιού"


Πηγή: Αυθεντικό αντίγραφο της τελευταίας έκδοσης του δίσκου "Σταυρός του Νότου - Γραμμές των οριζόντων".

----------


## opelmanos

> Γράφει ο Θάνος Μικρούτσικος:
> "Ο πατέρας μου, καθηγητής μαθηματικών, ο οποίος είχε βαθύτατη γνώση της ποιήσης -το περιβάλλον μας στην Πάτρα αστικό- μου απήγγελε στη δεκαετία του '50 πολλούς μείζονες ποιητές αλλά κυρίως ελάσσονες. Από εκείνη τη περίοδο αγάπησα τους ελάσσονες ποιητές, τους οποίους ουδόλως θεωρώ ελάσσονες, αρχής γενόμενης από τον Καρυοτάκη, τον Λαπαθιώτη, τον Χατζόπουλο. Μεταξύ αυτών, μου είχε αναφέρει και τον Καββαδία. Όταν μπήκα στο γυμνάσιο, σε ηλικία δεκατριών χρόνων, μου χάρισε μια ποιητική συλλογή του Περάνθη. Εκεί βρήκα ανθολογημένα δυό τρια ποιήματα του Καββαδία. Κάποια στιγμή, στα δεκαπέντε ή στα δεκάξι μου, επιχείρησα να τα μελοποιήσω - από το Μαραμπού ήταν, θυμάμαι. Αυτή η πρώτη μου ουσιαστική επαφή με τον ποιητικό λόγο του Καββαδία απεδείχθη εντελώς άκαρπη. Η επαφή όμωςείχε γίνει.
> Γύρω στο 1977 και ενώ έχω αρχίσει με γοργά βήματα την επαγγελματική μου σταδιοδρομία -έχουν ήδη εκδοθεί τα Πολιτικά τραγούδια, η Καντάτα για τη Μακρόνησο, τα Τροπάρια για φονίαδες και η Φουέντε Οβεχούνα- ο Γιώργος Παπαλιός, παραγωγός του Αγγελόπουλου, που είχε αποφασίσει να συνεργαστεί με την τηλεόραση σε μεγάλες παραγωγές, και ο σκηνοθέτης Τάσος Ψαρράς μου προτείνουν να γράψω τη μουσική σ' ένα σίριαλ για την ΥΕΝΕΔ, με θέμα το ναυτικό και τίτλο Πορεία 090. Θα γυριζόταν στον Ατλαντικό και τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό, μια μεγάλη και πλούσια παραγωγή. Ρώτησα αν προέβλεπαν τραγούδια. Μου λένε <γιατί να μην έχει;> <Ωραία> απαντάω <αλλά σε τί κείμενα, μήπως πρέπει να κοιτάξω κατα Καββαδία μεριά;> <Και δεν κοιτάς..> μου απαντούν. Το δεύτερο έναυσμα. Ξεκάθαρα μη ρομαντικό, από άποψη δημιουργείας. Εμπορική παραγγελία ήταν! Και αρχίζω. Με τη διαφορά ότι, ενώ επρόκειτο για παραγγελία, ο τρόπος που δούλεψα μελοποιώντας επτά ποιήματα του Καββαδία είχε ιδιέτερο ρομαντισμό. Το θυμάμαι πεντακάθαρα. Η μελοποίηση τυς έγινε εφτά διαφορετικές νύχτες, τρείς με τέσσερις το πρωί. Δεν θυμάμαι καμιά άλλη παραγγελία να υλοποιήται με αυτόν τον ιδαίτερα ρομαντικό τρόπο.
> Έτσι πλάστηκαν τα πρώτα εφτά τραγούδια. Τα φτιάχνω, μπαίνουν στο σίριαλ, ακούγονται, αρέσουν. Μια και ήτανε ήδη εφτά, έφτιαξα εύκολα και άλλα τέσσερα, έτσι ώστε να αποτελέσουν το υλικό ενός δίσκου. Τα μαζεύω, έντεκα πλέον και πηγαίνω στον αείμνηστο Αλέκο Πατσιφά, υδρητή και διευθυντή τηε εταιρίας Lyra.
> Ο Πατσιφάς, άνθρωπος σαφέστατα πνευματικός και ευφυής -επί Κατοχής ανέβαζε στο σπίτι του Μπέκετ, ως δείγμα πνευματικής αντίστασης προς τους γερμανούς κατακτητές- το είδε λιγάκι περίεργα και μου λέει με τον χαρακτηριστικό απότομο και ρεαλιστικό του τρόπο: <¶κου να σου πω, ξέρεις πόσο σε αγαπώ! Αφού το θέλεις, θα σ' το κάνω δώρο. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι αυτοκτονείς! Δεν πρόκειτε να πουλήσει πάνω από 2000 αντίτυπα!> Θεώρησα την πρόβλεψη του λίγο υπερβολική, μα δεν είπα τίποτα.
> Μπήκα λοιπόν στη διαδικασία της δισκογράφησης. Και μόλις κυκλοφορεί ο δίσκος το 1979, μοιάζει να δικαιώνονται οι προβλέψεις του Πατσιφά. Έτσι έδειχναν τουλάχιστο τα δημοσιεύματα των εφημερίδων. Οι προηγούμενοι δίσκοι μου είχαν πάρει υπερθετικές κριτικές από τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των εφημερίδων και των περιοδικών. Με το καλημέρα σας, με πήρανε από νέο συνθέτη και αμέσως με βάλανε δίπλα σους μεγαλύτερους. Όλος ο Τύπος εκείνη την εποχή ήτανε αναφανδόν υπέρ μου. Κάτι καινούριο, η Καντάτα, η Μουσική πράξη στον Μπρεχτ, το εντελώς καινούργιο, δεν ξέρω αλριβώς τι, είχαν δημιουργήσει ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση. Και με τον Καββαδία σχεδόν όλοι οι κριτικοί, μολονότι με όσα είχαν προηγηθεί ήταν καλοπροαίρετοι απέναντι μου -παιζει ρόλο αυτό- γράφουν: <Τι έπαθε αυτός ο σπουδαίος συνθέτης και έκανε την πιο άθλια μελοποίηση ποιητικού κειμένου;> ΒΗΜΑ-ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ: <Πρέπει να αρρώστησε. Γρήγορα να τον ξεχάσει και αυτός και εμείς τον Καββαδία!> Ανθρώποι που με λάτρευαν. Φίλος μου που έγραφε τότε κριτική με ψευδώνυμο δήλωσε: <Αγαπώ τον Θάνο Μικρούτσικο και τον θεωρώ τον καλύτερο έλληνα συνθέτη. Όμως μη μας ξαναξάνει τέτοιο πράγμα όπως αυτό με το Σταυρό του Νότου, που δεν του δίνουμε περισσότερους από 5000 δίσκους. Και τον παρακαλούμε στην επανέκδοση, αν υπάρξει κάτι τέτοιο, να βάλει και ένα λεξικό για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι γίνεται.>
> Αγαπημένοι μου άνθρωποι τα έγραφαν αυτά. Ίσως να τους ξένισε, ως καινούργιος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ενός ποιητικού κειμένου, ως καινούριος τρόπος μελοποίησης. Από όλη αυτή την ιστορία πάντως φάνηκε και κάτι άλλο το οποίο αξίζει να αναφερθεί. Η άποψη τους για τον Καββαδία, ανεξαρτήτως της μελοποίησης, δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη, η δικαιότερη. <Και τι τον έπιασε να μελοποιήσει έναν ποιητή ημερολογίου;> ¶λλος: <Τι τον έπιασε να μελοποιήσει ένα ποιητή που γράφει για τους ναυτικούς και την καθημερινή ζωή τους;> Εδώ λοιπόν υπήρχαν η μη κατανόηση του τι πραγματικά έγινε όπως αποδείχθη εκ των υστέρων, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι επί 30-35 χρόνια η επίσημη κριτική, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, θεωρούσε τον Καββαδία αστείο ποιητή ημερολογίου ή ποιητή της ναυτοσύνης και της καθημερινότητας των ναυτικών. Δεν είχαν κατανοήσει -και νιλωθω υπερήφανος, γιατί με τη μελοποίηση τοποθετήθηκε ο Καββαδίας εκεί που του αξίζει- ότι ο Καββαδιας δεν είχε ουσιαστικά καμία σχέση με αυτά.
> Ο Καββαδίας δεν είναι ο ποιητής που ασχολείται απλώς με την καθημερινότητα ων ναυτικών. Πρόσχημα είναι η θάλασσα, πρόσχημα το πλοίο, πρόσχημα οι ναυτικοί. Δεν είναι ο ποιητής που ρεαλιστικά περιγράφει. Ο Καββαδίας ξεκινάει από το χώρο ρεαλιστικά, για να λειτουργήσει υπερεαλιστικά. Για παράδειγα, έχει καμία σχέση με τον καρχαρία ο στίχος: <Χόρεψε πάνω στο φτερό του καρχαρία>; Έχει καμία σχέση με τη ναυτοσύνη η αφομοίωση στα ποιήματα του στοιχείων της παγκόσμιας λογοτεχνίας, κυρίως της γαλλικής του 19ου και 20ου αιώνα; Ο Σεφέρης το 'πε και οφείλουμε να το επισημάνουμε: ο καλύτερος χειριστής του ελληνικού λόγου είναι ο Νίκος Καββαδίας. Είναι ο ένας από τους δύο που μίλησαν για τον Καββαδία, έστω και στο επίπεδο της τεχνικής του λόγου. Ο Καββαδίας δεν είναι ο Θεόφιλος. Είναι ο Μαγκρίτ. Δεν είναι δηλαδή ο ζωγράφος μιας λεπτομέρειας της καθημερινότητας αλλά ο ζωγράφος της ανατροπής. Πστεύω ότι συνέβαλα στο να αποκαλυφθεί αυτό. Ο Καββαδίας θα μπορούσε επίσης να περιγραφεί σαν ο μοναχικός τύπος με το σακάκι στον ώμο, που προσπαθεί να σε βγάλει από τη μίζερη καθημερινότητα. Και αυτό είναι η αιτία και μια πρώτη εξήγηση γιατι η δουλειά μου, πέρα από την γενιά με την οποία μαζί μεγαλώσαμε, περασε στην αμέσως επόμενη, τους σημερινούς σαραντάριδες , και ήδη περνάει σους εικοσάριδες με την ίδια ένταση. Περνάει δηλαδή στην τρίτη συνεχόμενη γενιά. Ανήκει επομένως ανεπιφύλακτα στο χώρο της διαχρονίας του ελληνικού τραγουδιού"
> 
> ...


Φίλη Χριστίνα πολύ καλή δουλεια.Μπράβο στο κουράγιο και στο έργο σου 
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

*O πλανεμένος ασυρματιστής Ν.Κ*
Σε πλάνεψε πάλι ο ήλιος
κι ένας ξεχασμένος θρύλος
που έλεγε για μια γοργόνα
που έκλεψε τον Ποσειδώνα
και τον κλείδωσε σε αμπάρι
χωρίς να πάρει αυτός χαμπάρι

Καθώς στα μάτια την κοιτούσες
έλεγες την αγαπούσες,
πως μαζί της θα ταξίδευες
γιατί είναι αυτή που γύρευες
μα σε πλάνεψε κι εσένα
και σε ἐστειλε στα ξένα

_Ο ασύρματος σου σκούριασε
κι η μέδουσα σου μούδιασε.
Ο καρχαρίας δεν σε περιμένει,
τρώει ψάρια και χωρταίνει_

Χαμένος πια σε ξένα μέρη
με την πίπα σου στο χέρι
δεν τραβάς προς τα πορνεία,
κλείνεσε στα καφενεία
και μιλάς μαζί με όλους
των ναρκωτικών εμπόρους

Σε κουράσαν οι συζητήσεις
και οι πλάνες τους οι λύσεις
τα όνειρα τους τα φτιαγμένα
στη στεριά ναυαγισμένα
και τραβάς προς το καράβι
να κλειστείς πάλι στ' αμπάρι

*Mε τον στίχο "Ο ασύρματος σου σκούριασε κι η μέδουσα σου μούδιασε. Ο καρχαρίας δεν σε περιμένει, τρώει ψάρια και χωρταίνει" παραπέμπω σε αυτό που έλεγε ο Νίκος Καββαδίας ότι για όλους τους ναυτικούς που νιώθουν ένα με τη θάλασσα υπάρχει κι ένας καρχαρίας που τους αναλογεί και το τελευταίο ταξίδι το κάνουνε μαζί.. Ο Καββαδίας όμως ἐπαθε αυτό που φοβότανε, πέθανε στη στεριά.. Οπότε ο καρχαρίας του έπαψε να τον περιμένει, τρώει ψάρια και χορταίνει...

*Χριστίνα Αρχόντους*

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

*Πρόσκληση -Πρόκληση*
Θα ήθελα πολύ να επισκευτὠ τον τάφο του Κόλια.. Είναι όμως κάποια πράγματα που τα θέλουμε πολύ αλλά τα φοβόμαστε. Ασυνείδητα το είχα ζητήσει παλαιότερα από κάποιο φίλο μου όμως όταν προσφέρθηκε να το κάνουμε τρόμαξα κι έκανα πίσω.. Ίσως γιατί δεν θέλω η δεν μπορώ να συνειδιτοποιήσω ότι είναι αλλού, ότι έφυγε. Τον Καββαδία τον γνώρησα μέσα από τα γραπτά του κι από τότε έχουμε καθήσει άπειρες φορές παρέα στα βράχια χαζεύοντας τη θάλασσα. Όταν υποχωρούσαν τα νερά η θάλασσα έμοιαζε να απομακρύνετε από εμάς όμως ακολουθούσε η παλίρροια για να μας παρασύρει μαζί της. Ὠρες ατέλιωτες κοιτάζαμε τη θάλασσα και θα την κοιτάζουμε για πολύ ακόμα μέχρι να μπω στο ίδιο καράβι μαζί του και να διασχίζουμε μαζί τα νερά της Στυγός. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά μια φορά που είχα καθήσει αρκετές ώρες στην ακρογιαλιά παρακολουθώντας την παλίρροια. Όταν τα νερά υποχώρησαν κοίταξα δίπλα μου και με έκπληξη είδα ότι ο μαρκόνης είχε υποχωρήσει μαζί με τη θάλασσα, είχανε απομακρυνθεί. Βάδισα προς το σπίτι νιώθωντας ότι έχασα ένα πολυαγαπημένο πρόσωπο, τον καλύτερο μου φίλο -Ν.Κ- και την ἐμπιστη μου φίλη -τη θάλασσα. Είχα κάνει αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να επισκευτώ ξανά την απέραντη, υγρή γαλάζια έκταση με τον φόβο ότι θα έβρισκα εκεί μονάχα ένα βλακώδες μαραμπού και όχι τα θλιμμένα του μάτια να το κοιτάνε. Φοβήθηκα ότι είχε χαθεί στο βυθό παρέα με τη γοργόνα και με είχε ξεχάσει. Όμως δεν είναι άνθρωπος που ξεχνά τόσο απλά και ειδικότερα τα άτομα με τα οποία έτυχε να είναι συνταξιδιώτης. Τον βρήκα λοιπόν πάλι εκεί, καθήσαμε για αρκετή ώρα αλλά σαν Σταχτοπούτα έφυγα τρέχοντας πρωτού προλάβουν να αρχήσουν να υποχωρούν τα νερά. Λες και θα λύνονταν τα μάγια.. 
Με φοβίζει απίστευτα η φυγή, ο αποχαιρετισμός. Γι' αυτό και φοβάμαι να πάω στον τάφο του. Γιατί μπορεί όλοι να πιστεύουν και να το ξέρουν ότι έχει φύγει για αλλού αλλά εγώ τον είδα και τον βλέπω ακόμα. Για μένα ζει και έρχεται μαζί με την παλίρροια. Και δεν τον αφήνω να φύγει γιατί φεύγω εγώ πρώτη. Δεν θα μπορούσα να ζήσω ξανά τον τρόμο την συνηδιτοποίησης του χαμού του. Πόσο μάλλον όταν ο χαμός αυτός δεν είναι προσωρινός, όταν είναι ο θάνατος.. Γι' αυτό δεν θα ήθελα να ξανακούσω για τάφο, θάνατο η μνήμα.. Θα αντιδρώ σαν κακομαθημένο παιδί που σφραγίζει τα αυτιά του με τα χεράκια του όταν του κάνουν παρατήρηση και το μαλώνουν. ¶στε με λοιπόν να ζήσω στον κόσμο μου, όσο τρελός κι αν σας φαίνετε. Χάρισμα σας η πραγματικότητα.. Εγώ κρατάω το όνειρο! Μην μου στερείτε τ' όνειρο για άχρηστες αλήθεις.

*Χριστίνα Αρχόντους*

----------


## Eng

Χριστινα καλησπερα, δεν εχω να πω πολλα μιας και ο Εμπνευστης Καββαδιας εχει σημαδευσει χρονια πολλα τωρα τη ζωη μου.
Ξερεις τι μου εκανε εντυπωση πολυ?
Η υπογραφη που εχεις.... ειναι κορνιζα απεναντι απο το γραφειο μου....
Να εισαι καλα...Παντα!

"Ολο τον κοσμο γυρισες μα τιποτα δεν ειδες.."
Λυχνος του Αλαδινου

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

> Χριστινα καλησπερα, δεν εχω να πω πολλα μιας και ο Εμπνευστης Καββαδιας εχει σημαδευσει χρονια πολλα τωρα τη ζωη μου.
> Ξερεις τι μου εκανε εντυπωση πολυ?
> Η υπογραφη που εχεις.... ειναι κορνιζα απεναντι απο το γραφειο μου....
> Να εισαι καλα...Παντα!
> 
> "Ολο τον κοσμο γυρισες μα τιποτα δεν ειδες.."
> Λυχνος του Αλαδινου


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιο σου.. Κι εμένα ο Καββαδίας είναι από τις λίγες πηγές έμπνευσης που έχω τα τελευταία χρόνια..
Τον στίχο που γράφει στην υπογραφή μου εσύ τον κορνίζαρες η στο χαρίσανε??

"Ο θεός είναι πανάγαθος Κοσμά και συγχωρά όμως γδικιέται αμίλικτα ο γέρο-Ποσειδώνας"..!

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

*Hμερολόγιο Ταξιδιού*

Μπαρκάρω.. Δέν ξέρω που είμαι.. Που πάω? Προς τον χαμό μου! Προχωρώ γεμάτη ερείπια, όπου με αγγίξεις θα γκρεμιστώ. Κάποτε πίστευα στην αιωνιότητα, έλπιζα σε αυτή. Μία αιώνια αιωνιότητα που ούτε οι πέτρες δεν την έζησαν. Η μνήμη μου δυνάμωνε καθως περνούσαν τα χρόνια. Αν και κατασπαραγμένη, ανάμεσα στις χαμένες Ατλαντίδες της, παφλάζανε τα όνειρα μου. Ονειροπολούσα ακατάβλητα νίκες που θα έφερνε το μέλλον, βάδιζα ανάποδα στη ζωή.. Στέριωνα με αιώνιους στοχασμούς ότι πέθαινε μπρος στα μάτια μου.

 Στις φλέβες μου έρεε αλμυρό νερό.. Η καρδία μου θάλασσα.. Κρύβει ναυάγια και φουρτούνες. Τα μάτια μου υγρά διαμάντια. Το κορμί μου αμμουδιά. Τα όνειρα μου γαλάζια.. Το λιμάνι χάθηκε στον ορίζοντα, είμαι στο ανοιχτό πέλαγος. Φαντάζομαι την μητέρα μου να τραβάει με μάτια πρησμένα από το κλάμα προς την κάμαρα σιγοψυθιρίζοντας ακόμα τα στερνά λόγια που μου είχε πει: "Να προσέχεις, μην εμπιστεύεσε τη θάλασσα. Θα σε περιμένω". Ήξερε ότι δεν θα γυρνούσα. Γνώριζε πως η θάλασσα ήταν η έμπιστη μου φίλη.. Μονάχα η απάραντη υγρή έκταση γνώριζε τις πιο κρυφές μου σκέψεις. Μα.. Μόνο αυτή?

Έρχεται παλίρροια, με παρασέρνει στη στερία. Τσακισμένη από τα άγρια κύματα. Ναυάγησα! Όλα μου τα πήρε ο Ποσειδώνας, με γύρισε από νησί σε νησί, απο φουρτούνα σε φουρτούνα και τώρα ξαφνικά με έριξε κατακομένη σε μια αμμουδία. Με ζαλίζει η στεριά. Ξέχασα να περπατάω. Τα βήματα μου διστακτικά, σαν τα πρώτα βήματα ενός μικρού παιδιού. Προχωρώ με βήματα σταματημένα. Μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου και φτιάχνω σχεδία. Ξανακινάω.. Ο φόβος κλαίει.. Ο προορισμός, βρεμμένος ως το κόκκαλο..

 Ο ήλιος βάφει με αίμα τη θάλασσα. Μένω για ώρες στραμένη ως προς αυτόν με τέτοιο τρόπο που ο θάνατος φαντάζει να θεριεύει πίσω απ' την πλάτη μου και μπροστά μου να υψώνετε ο ίσκιος όλων των θανάτων. Χανόμουν σε κύματα, σαν να προπονούμουν για τον μεγάλο χαμό. Τις κινήσεις μου τις όριζε ένας ανυπόμονος πλοηγός, ένας καπετάνιος που μετρούσε απεγνωσμένα τα ναυτικά μίλια που απόμεναν μέχρι το πιο κοντινό λιμάνι αλλά καθως πλησίαζαμε σε αυτό παρέκλινε απο την πορεία και ξαναχανόταν μέσα στα πελάγη.

  Δεν ζούσα. Πηγαινόφερνα τα κύματα μου μέσα στα κύματα. Οι τυφώνες την σκέψης μου με παράσερναν από τη μιά θλίψη στην άλλη.

Ένα μαραμπού παράμερα γρυλίζει, με καλεί.. Σιμώνω.. Του μιλάω με ένα στόμα που γυρέυει σώμα και ψυχή, που ψάχνει τόπο να στεριώσει. Είχε πιεί νερό από την θάλασσα στην οποία είχα εμπιστευτεί τα μυστικά μου. Ήξερε τα πάντα για εμένα πρωτού καν συναντηθούν τα βλέματα μας. Η σιωπή του είναι εκκωφαντική, είχε πιεί το αμίλητο νερό γρυλίζοντας. Ήξερε ότι αν και ήμουν εκεί, ταξίδευα το πουθενά μου κάπου αλλού στο πουθενά. Γνώριζε ότι αυτοκτονώ αυτοκαταστρεφώμενη καταστρέφοντας αυτό που με κατέστρεφε.
 "Έι μαραμπού! Μείνε μαζί μου.. Έτσι για να φαινόμαστε πολλοί κάθε που μας μετράει το άδειο. Μη φύγεις. Δεν σε δένω.. Δεν σε σκλαβώνω. Απλά σου ζητώ μια χάρη: αν σου περισεύει λίγη αγάπη, αγάπησε με!" Μα με αγαπούσε ήδη, κι ας μην έβρισκε τον τρόπο να μου το δείξει. Κι έτσι έμεινε κοντά μου

 Τα χρόνια περνούσαν κι εγώ ταξίδευα αδιάκοπα παρέα με το μαραμπού, γερασμένοι και οι δύο. Μια μέρα ξύπνησα υδρωμένη, νιώθωντας ότι μου έλειπε η καρδιά. Το μαραμπού είχε πετάξει για αλλού.. Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να καταλάβω την απόφαση του να πεθάνει τόσο νωρίς. Μου είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα ήταν μαζί μου μέχρι το τέλος, νόμιζα ότι έλεγε για το δικό μου τέλος. Το έσκασε πρώτο σαν να είχε ρυθμίσει όλες τις υποθέσεις του βίου του, του βίου μας.. Πως να ξεπεράσω τον χαμό του? Τι να κάνω το σώμα μου, την σκιά μου? Νιώθω κουρασμένη, νυσταγμένη.. 
  Καθώς βυθίστικα στον ύπνο, ο καπετάνιος με πάει προς το κύμα.. Στο σπίτι μου, στον τόπο μου, εκεί που πάντα ζητούσα να ταφώ.

Αν η ταυτότητα των ανθρώπων είναι ο δρόμος τους, εμένα -ευτυχώς- δεν με λυπήθηκε κανένας εργολάβος και δεν είχα δρόμο μα ένα υγρό μονοπάτι χαραγμένο με παράξενα κοράλια όπου ποτέ κανένα ανθρώπινο μάτι δεν τα είχε δει. Για τους ζωντανούς αποτελούσα ένα φάντασμα.. Ήμουν η πιο ζωντανή μέσα στους νεκρούς αλλά όταν ζούσα ήμουν η πιο νεκρή ανάμεσα στους ζωντανούς. Μέσα από τα μάτια μου αυτοί ήταν τα φαντάσματα. Οι αγάπες με ξάχασαν ήδη, μόνο η μάνα μου με θυμάτε πλέον. 

Παρακολουθώ τους ανθρώπους. Είναι τόσο αλλόκοτοι, ζούνε την στάσιμη ζωή τους μέσα στην ακατάστατη αγωνία των φαντασμάτων που τους στοιχειώνουν χωρίς ποτέ να δέχονται ότι έχασαν μέσα στον θεατρινισμό τους. Με επισκέπτονται μέρα μεσημέρι με τις πικρίες και τα δάκρυά τους, με τα ρόδα που ρίχνουν στον υγρό μου τάφο. Ξέρω ότι δεν κλαίνε στο μνημόσυνο μου, μονάχα κλαψουρίζουν. 

 Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν κάποιοι ανθρώποι τους οποίους εμπιστεύομαι ακόμα -οι ναυτικοί. Οι ίδιοι ναύτες για τους οποίους ο Καββαδίας είχε ξοδευτεί για να καταστήσει νοητό στους στεριανούς ότι δεν ρίχνονται στα κύματα επειδή τους αρέσει η αρμονία και η γαλήνη που εκπέμπει η θάλασσα. Αυτό που τους ταξιδεύει είναι η Μοίρα. Δεν αναφέρομαι στους ναυτικούς που βλέπουν την θάλασσα ως επάγγελμα αλλά σε αυτούς που είναι μαγεμένοι από αυτήν, αυτούς που η θάλασσα είναι η ερωμένη τους.

 Εμπιστεύομαι ακόμα τους ανθρώπους που θέλουν να εμποδίζονται από τη μοίρα να νικήσουν. Κάποτε έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ.. Ίσως όμως τελικά να επιδίωκα να χάσω αφού δεν μπορούσε η νίκη μου να είναι τόσο ισχυρή ώστε να γεννήσει επιτέλους μέσα μου μια στάλα αισιοδοξίας. Έτσι έμεινα να ταξιδεύω από φαντασίωση σε φαντασίωση, από τα ερείπια του κόσμου στα ερείπια της ζωής μου. Αρνητικός άνθρωπος ήμουν, δεν χώνευα την θετικότητα. Τα πιο φιλελεύθερα μου λόγια ήταν αυτά που είχα ξεστομήσει λιγάκι πριν πεθάνω.

 Μα είχα πεθάνει ξανά. Πέθαινα κάθε μέρα για να επιβεβαιώνω ότι είμαι ακόμα ζωντανή. ¶κουγα δολοφονικές φωνές μέσα μου. Ίσως αυτό θα έπρεπε να με είχε προετοιμάσει για τον τελικό θανατό μου, να με έκανε να νιώσω πιο έτοιμη. Μα έτοιμη ποτέ δεν θα κατάφερνα να νιώσω. Πάντα χρωστούσα μια τελευταία "συγνώμη", ένα στερνό "σ' αγαπώ".

 Ήθελα να πω κάτι. Το είπα? Δεν το είπα. Μπορούσα? Δεν μπορούσα. Πάσχιζα να φτάσω το απόλυτο του εφήμερου, σαν απαγορευμένη ηδονή. Σκυθρωπή, γεμάτη ενοχές κοιτούσα για ώρες τον ορίζοντα που δεν έλεγε να τελειώσει. Δεν χωρούσα ούτε καν στο περιθώρειο. Κουβαλούσα ανείπωτες λέξεις μέσα μου σαν πνιγμένους που τους κρατάει η θάλασσα φυλακισμένους για πάντα μέσα της. Πνιγμένους που ποτέ δεν έρχετε το κύμα που θα τους σύρει στην ακτή.

Με κρίνανε από παντού, σε κανένα δεν άρεσε αυτό που έκανα. Με περιτρυγύριζαν σαν αρπακτικά έτοιμα να με φάνε. Κι εγώ ανεχόμουν τα πάντα γιατί ήθελα να μετράω, όχι για αυτούς, δεν με ένιαξε ποτέ τι λένε για μένα. Υπήρχε όμως ένας άνθρωπος για τον οποίο ήθελα να σημαίνω κάτι. Ήξερα ότι επηρεαζόταν από τα λεγόμενα των υπόλοιπων κι έτσι προσπαθούσα να τους κάνω να με πάρουν στα σοβαρά. Τους μιλούσα στα πλαίσια της δικής τους σοβαρότητας για να τους πείσω. Ανέλυα, έπερνα θέση. Ήμουν εκεί περιμένοντας να με κρίνουν.

 Αποτελόυσα πάντα το κακό παιδί. Ίσως γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν την τρέλα μου. Οι "λογικοί" φοβούνται τους τρελούς, γι' αυτό τους κλείνουν σε ψυχιατρικές κληνικές. Τους τρέμουν γιατί ξέρουν ότι δεν θα δίσταζαν ποτέ να πουν την αλήθεια. Όχι φυσικά την δική τους αλήθεια η οποία είναι ένα κομάτι των ψεμάτων τους. Οι κομφορμιστές έπεισαν τους ανθρώπους ότι είναι ωραία τα αληθινά ψέματα κι έτσι βολεύτηκαν μέσα σε αυτά.

 Εγώ συνέχισα να ξαναγυρνώ στο ίδιο σημείο σαν εγκληματίας. Το έπαιζα διανοούμενη. Το έπαιζα αλήτισσα. Βαθεία μέσα μου ήμουν και τα δύο. Μα το έπαιζα για να μην τους τρομάξω. Κι αυτοί με κατανάλωναν σαν να ήμουν ζωντανό λείψανο.Ήθελα να ήμουν καλός "κακός" μα ποτέ δεν έιχα καταφέρει να λύσω αυτή την μαθηματική εξίσωση όσα μαθηματικά κι αν είχα μάθει. Είχα φτιάξει ένα αλιθηνό μύθο και ζούσα μέσα σε αυτόν γιατί η μόνη ανώτερη δύναμη στην οποία πίστευα ήταν η αγάπη, και είχα αγαπήσει..

Η αγάπη είναι νεκρανάσταση την κάθε στιγμή που είστε μαζί, ακόμα κι αν δεν σου ανήκει. Εξάλλου δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι θα μπορούσε να σου ανήκει ένας άνθρωπος. Κι αυτός που είχα αγαπήσει αν και ήταν αταξίδευτος (αν με την έννοια του ταξιδιού εννοούμε τις γήινες εξαρτήσεις των βημάτων μας), έμοιαζε με ταξιδιάρικο πουλί. Το πάθος μου είχε καταπιεί τον ναρκισιμό μου. Πόναγα. Η ζωή μου είχε γίνει ένα ξεχασμένο ναυάγιο πολεμικού καραβιού, παρατημένο στον τόπο του εχθρού - είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι κανείς δεν το θέλει εκεί.

 Δεν ήμουν σπίτι για να στοιχίωσω σαν με εγκαταλέιψουν.. Δεν ήμουν παιδί που καθὠς νυχτώνει κουρνιάζει από φόβο στην αγκαλιά της μητέρας του.. Δεν ήμουν θάλασσα για να σε ταξιδευώ.. Δεν ήμουν φάρος για να σου δείχνω με τις αναλαμπές μου ότι δεν βαδίζεις μόνος. Δεν ήμουν κερί αναμμένο πάνω από του γραφείου σου τα χαρτιά που τα μουτζούρωσες με τις σκεψεις σου. Ήμουν ακόμα μια γυναίκα που σε είχε αγαπήσει.. Δεν βήκα ποτέ τη δύναμη να σου το πω αλλά πιστεύω ότι ακόμα κι αν το μάθαινες δεν θα σε ένιαζε. Ίσως τελικά αυτός να είναι ο λόγος που το κράτησα μυστικό.

Έγινα παρανοηκή, έστριβα γωνίες και κοίταζα πίσω μου. Κατανάλωνα φαντάσματα σε στέκια και σκοτεινά δρομάκια. Αφηνόμουν στην μοναξία μου και πάλευα με τις σκέψεις. Η ζωή μου είχε μετατραπεί σε φέρετρο, σε λείψανο μιας πόρνης που είχε όνειρα παρθένας. Χάος, αδιέξοδο -σκληρή επιλογή- η επιλογή μου. Πάσχιζα να βρω νόημα, να μην καταποντιστώ, να πιάσω πάτο, να γευτώ τα κατακάθια του καφέ. Το κατάφερα, έζησα σε αυτό τον "υπόγειο" κόσμο. ¶ντεξα αν και ήταν βαρύ το τίμημα. Ακόμα και ανάπηρη στεκόμουν στα πόδια μου. Ζωή των ερειπίων (όχι ζωή - ερέιπιο). Με είχε πληγιάσει η σαθρή πραγματικότητα. Ήθελα να κάνω κάτι μπάσταρδο, ένιωθα μπάσταρδο παιδί που κοιτάει με το τηλεσκόπιο του χρόνου στραμένο ανάποδα, την ώρα να περνάει, ανίκανο να κάνει αυτό που φανταζόταν χθες για το σήμερα.

 Μα καθώς κοιτάζα τις ώρες να περνἀνε, κατάλαβα ότι με αυτές περνούσε κι η ζωή μου. Περνούσε μπρος στα μάτια μου κι εγώ δεν την σταμάτησα. Δεν την σταμάτησα γιατί δεν με ένοιζε να ζήσω αφού δεν μπορούσα να έχω εσένα, να εχω τη θάλασσα και το μοναχικό μαραμπού. Έσυ ήσουν το μαραμπού, προσωποποίηση της αθωότητας, της αγνότητας, της πιστής αγάπης. Δεν ήμουν φτιαγμένη από άφθαρτα υλικά μα δεν με ένοιξε αυτό. Το μόνο που ήθελα είναι να καταναλώνομαι από εσένα. Μα αφού η ζωή μας έστειλε μακρυά τον ένα από τον άλλο, απόθεσα τις ελπίδες μου στον θάνατο. Έβγαλα τη ψυχή μου από το σώμα και την άφησα να σέρνετε στα βηματά σου. Δεν είχες έρθει να με δεις την ώρα που σπάραζα, δεν ήρθες να δεις πως θα χανόμουν μπρος στα μάτια σου. Ούτε από το μνήμα μου πέρασες! Μα ξέρω, είναι άδειο αφού δεν βρήκανε το σώμα μου μιας και το είχα παραδώσει στην άλλη μεγάλη μου αγάπη, τη θάλασσα.


*Χριστίνα Αρχόντους*

----------


## Eng

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιο σου.. Κι εμένα ο Καββαδίας είναι από τις λίγες πηγές έμπνευσης που έχω τα τελευταία χρόνια..
> Τον στίχο που γράφει στην υπογραφή μου εσύ τον κορνίζαρες η στο χαρίσανε??
> 
> "Ο θεός είναι πανάγαθος Κοσμά και συγχωρά όμως γδικιέται αμίλικτα ο γέρο-Ποσειδώνας"..!


Oxi.. αυτα τα πραγματα δεν σου τα χαριζουν. Θα πρεπει να σε γνωριζει καποιος πολυ βαθια για να σου χαρισει κατι τετοιο. Εγω τον κορνιζαρα και η επιθυμια μου βγηκε βραδια σε μια καμπινα ενος cape size ανεβαινοντας απο Βραζιλια Κινα. Μου θυμιζει πολλα..(οχι βεβαια οτι ειμαι δα και τοσο μεγαλος..).

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

> Oxi.. αυτα τα πραγματα δεν σου τα χαριζουν. Θα πρεπει να σε γνωριζει καποιος πολυ βαθια για να σου χαρισει κατι τετοιο. Εγω τον κορνιζαρα και η επιθυμια μου βγηκε βραδια σε μια καμπινα ενος cape size ανεβαινοντας απο Βραζιλια Κινα. Μου θυμιζει πολλα..(οχι βεβαια οτι ειμαι δα και τοσο μεγαλος..).


Aντί απάντησης ένα κέρασμα...

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

*Μια φανταστική νυχτερινή κουβέντα στην καμπίνα του ασυρματιστή με τον Νίκο Καββαδία

*Νίκο, από όλες τις γυναίκες που συνάντησες στα λιμάνια είναι καμιά που να τη θυμάσαι ιδιαίτερα?

- Οχι, οι περισσότερες δεν είχαν το καρχηδόνιο επίχρισμα, ένα επίχρισμα που υπάρχει πάντα μέσα στον γυναικείο κόλπο…Θυμίζει τα βάζα των Καρχηδόνιων που τα βάφανε αυτοί μόνο από μέσα, μΆ ένα ειδικό επίχρισμα. Και το γυναικείο επίχρισμα, πως να το πω, είναι η χλωρίδα, ας πούμε. Είναι πολύ ερεθιστική. Οι πόρνες δεν έχουν αυτό το επίχρισμα, σπάνια το έχουν. Από την πολλή χρήση, δεν έχουν. Σπάνια να ΅χουνε αυτές την “άγια σκουριά”, που λέω. Κάτι σαν αυτή την κόκκινη, πυρόχρωμη, σκουριά των λατομείων, που τη φορτώναμε στα καράβια από το Στρατόνι, τη γερακινή κλπ. Αυτό το επίχρισμα έχει απόχρωση σκουριάς.

Ο Καββαδίας μένει για λίγο τώρα αφηρημένος, για λίγο απόμακρος και κοιτάει στο μπράτσο του ένα τατουάζ, μια γοργόνα. Μια γοργόνα μπλέ και κόκκινη, που ένας μάστορης των τατουάζ του είχε σταμπάρει στα μαλακά του μπράτσου του. Οταν τεντώνει το χέρι και ανοιγοκλείνει την παλάμη, αυτή χορεύει έναν υποβλητικό χορό της κοιλιάς.

- Αυτή δε θα μέ αφήσει ποτέ. ΜΆ αυτή θα πάω. Δε θα με προδώσει. Τώρα αυτή είναι σαράντα χρονών κορίτσι. Μου την έφτιαξαν στο Χονγκ-Κονγκ, εκεί πέρα νομίζω, τόσα χρόνια που να θυμάμαι. Μερικές φορές, μερικές νύχτες που ξυπνάω, κοιτάζω τη χορεύτρια με αγωνία και μου φαίνεται πως εξαφανίζεται!…νομίζω πως πηδάει στη θάλασσα και κάνει έρωτα μέσα στο νερό….βιάζομαι να ξημερώσει να δω πως είναι ακόμα πάνω στο μπράτσο μου.

Εχεις κι αλλού στάμπες?

-Μα δεν υπάρχει και μέρος που να μην έχω, τι να σου πρωτοδείξω? Οταν πεθάνω θέλω αυτές οι ζωγραφιές να μην σαπίσουν. Να γίνουν αμπαζούρ να φωτίζουν τα όνειρα των στερημένων…

Τα λέει αυτά και λαμποκοπά ολόκληρος, βρίσκεται στο στοιχείο του ο θαλασσινός Σεβάχ, ο παραμυθάς.

Εκτός από την ποιητικη συλλογή που θα τυπώσεις προετοιμάζεις και τίποτα άλλο?

- Οχι, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχω μόνο τα δώδεκα ποιήματα που θα βγάλω. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω. Οσο ήμουν νέος, στα φορτηγά, μπορούσα. Τώρα δεν μπορώ, βασανίζομαι. Βασανίζομαι και με τα μηχανήματα του ασυρμάτου. Βουίζουν? Δεν βουίζουν? Δίνουνkavadias3.jpg ήχο καλό? Δεν δίνουν?

Με ρωτάς γιατί δεν γράφω πια ποίηση. Με ρωτούν κι άλλοι. Δεν το ΅χω πει σε κανένα μα τώρα θα το πω. Το 1957 η θάλασσα πήρε τον αδερφό μου. Δεν του ΅γραψα ούτε στίχο. Ηταν ο πιο χαρούμενος, ο πιο καλωσυνάτος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο. Αφού δεν έγραψα για αυτή την αγάπη, τι να γράψω?

Για το θάνατο τι σκέφτεσαι Νίκο?

- Ω, το μόνο πράγμα που δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Ενα αυγό μελάτο!…

Και τον κόσμο, πως τον βλέπεις τον κόσμο?

- Ανάποδα…

Ο Σεφέρης έχω ακούσει, ήταν φίλος σου.

- Ηταν δικός μου, μα δεν ξερω αν ήμουν κι εγώ δικός του. Τον εξενεύριζα συχνά. Δεν είχε πολλά πάρε-δώσε με τον κόσμο. Μια μέρα, στη Βηρυττό που ήταν πρεσβευτής και εγώ είχα ξεμπαρκάρει, θα πήγαινε στην εκκλησία για κάποια από τις εθνικές μας γιορτές. “Ασε με να σε πάω εγώ”, του λέω. Και τον πήγα από ένα δρόμο που ήταν πήχτρα οι ελληνικές σημαίες απο ΅δω και από ΅κει. “Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα” μου λεει, “δεν τον ήξερα αυτο το δρόμο!”. “Εδώ είναι τα ελληνικά μπορντέλα”, του λέω…Θύμωσε: “Κύριε”, μου λέει, “ή εσείς θα κατεβείτε απΆ το αμάξι, ή εγώ”. Κατέβηκα.

Τον εαυτό σου τον εκτιμούσες?

-Εγώ ήμουν άσκημος, κοντός, το κόμπλεξ αυτό του κοντού το είχα από πάντα. Ποιός ξέρει, μπορεί, αν ήμουν ψηλότερος, να έγραφα και υψηλότερα ποιήματα…Μια φορά, μια κυρία που έιχε διαβάσει ποιήματα μου ή της είχαν μιλήσει για μένα, στο κατάστρωμα ενός πλοίου που ταξίδευε, με πλησίασε. Με κοίταξε, αλλά προφανώς δεν της καλοφάνηκα ότι εγώ μπορεί να ΅μαι ο Καββαδίας, και με ρώτησε: “Εναν ποιητή Καββαδία, ασυρματιστή, ξέρετε αν δουλεύει εδώ?”. “Δουλευει, πως…”. “Και πως μπορώ να τον δώ?”. “Δεν ξέρω, ρωτήστε και θα σας πούνε” “Μα ρώτησα κάποιον και μου έδειξε εσάς. Τον έχετε τίποτα αυτόν τον Καββαδία?”. “Ναι, χεσμένον…”

Να με πάρει ο διάολος και να με σηκώσει…Γιατί κατέβηκα πάλι χωρίς λόγο στους αντίποδες?…Η Σαλάγια στο Κολόμπο έχει πεθάνει. Πνίγηκε – λέει – στη μεγάλη βροχή. Πόσα πλήρωσα να το μάθω…Τούτη, η καινούργια, ένα κορίτσι άσχημο από την φυλή των Ταμίλ δεν έχει στόμα…Να γινόταν κάτι καινούργιο. Μιαν αμαρτία που να μη λέγεται, που να μην έχει συχώριο…Πόσα ταξιδια θα κάνω ακόμα εδώ κατω?…Θέλω να ταξιδέψω στο Βορρά. Θυμάμαι εκείνο το ξενοδοχείο στο Μπέργκεν, όταν ήμουνα δεκαεννιά χρονώ. Το κορίτσι που μου ΅στρωσε το κρεββάτι. Η ξανθή Χούλδη…Γιατί μπερδεύονται γυναίκες και μας χαλάν όλαν τα παραμύθια? Οχι, μας τα φτιάχνουνε οι άτιμες….

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

*Λένε για μένα οι ναυτικοί που ζήσαμε μαζί..
(όμως έχουνε πει τόσα πολλά και τόσοι άλλοι)*

*Μήτσος Κασόλας:* 
Ο Καββαδίας από ενωρίς στη ζωή του επέλεξε από ποια μεριά του λόφου θα σταθεί πολιτικά. Διάλεξε τη μεριά της Αριστεράς. Χωρίς, όμως, ποτέ να βγει στο παζάρι -όπως το έπραξαν πολλοί, συχνά εξαργυρώνοντας του αγώνες τους. Ο Καββαδίας έλεγε πως η Αριστερά δεν είναι μόνο η εκλογική της δύναμη, οι ψήφοι της μόνο. Η δύναμή της είναι ένα ολόκληρος κόσμος καλής θέλησης, που δεν θέλει να αδικεί τον διπλανό και ούτε και ο διπλανός να τον αδικεί. Και αυτός ο κόσμος δεν είναι λίγος. Και είναι διάσπαρτος μέσα σε όλα τα κόμματα και μέσα και σ' αυτά ακόμα, που την αντιπαλεύουν. 

*Θανάσης Βαλτινός:* 
Ο Καββαδίας δεν ήταν πολιτικοποιημένος με τη στενή έννοια. Ένα άλλο κομμάτι της ποιητικής του ιδιοφυΐας ήταν ότι δεν τη ρητόρευσε ποτέ τη σχέση του με όλα αυτά τα θέματα που τον απασχολούσαν. Δεν το έκανε ποτέ με βαρύγδουπο τρόπο, που το έκαναν άλλοι, ταλανίζοντας τη λογοτεχνία μας. Υπάρχει τόσο πολύ σαβούρα, που πρέπει να πεταχτεί από πάνω μας. Όλο αυτό το σπουδαίο υλικό (πόλεμος, κατοχή, χούντα κ.τ.λ) κακόπαθε πολύ. Είναι σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις των ανθρώπων που ούτε μεταχειρίσθηκαν, ούτε μεταχειρίσθηκαν, ούτε εκμεταλλεύτηκαν ευκαιριακά αβανταδόρικα τέτοια θέματα. Ο Καββαδίας αποτελεί εξαίρεση. 

*Ανδρέας Καραντώνης:* 
Ο Νίκος Καββαδίας ήταν ολιγογράφος, από ιδιοσυγκρασία, από υψηλή απαίτηση για την τέχνη, από κάπως αργοστάλακτη φλέβα, από εργαστηριακή επιμονή για ένα τέλειο δούλεμα της μορφής, από συναισθηματική ειλικρίνεια (να γράφεις μόνο όταν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς), από νωχέλεια, από επαγγελματική διάσπαση, ή και από τη μονοτονία που χαρακτηρίζει τη ζωή των ναυτικών. 

*Δημήτρης Καλοκύρης:* 
Ο Καββαδίας ήταν εξ ορισμού άνθρωπος του πλοίου, της θάλασσας. Τα ποιήματα του είχαν λιγότερο τον χαρακτήρα της Λογοτεχνίας και περισσότερο της Βιογραφίας κάποιου, που ακολουθεί το νήμα, που ξεκινάει από τον Οδυσσέα, δηλαδή τον ταξιδιώτη, ο οποίος εμπλέκεται σε άπειρες περιπέτειες κι διαρκώς επιστρέφει. Τα ποιήματά του έχουν υπόθεση, έχουν δράση, όπως οι μπαλάντες. Δεν είναι μόνο στοχασμός, μελαγχολία, αναπόληση καταστάσεων. Κάθε ποίημα του Καββαδία θα μπορούσε να γίνει μονόπρακτο, ταινία μικρού μήκους ή ντοκιμαντέρ. 

*Θάνος Μικρούτσικος:* 
Ο Καββαδίας είναι ο ταξιδιώτης, ο ποιητής της περιπέτειας, του ονείρου, της φυγής από την πραγματικότητα. Πολλοί, ειδικότερα στην αρχή, τον θεωρούσαν «ναυτικό ποιητή», και αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι μεγάλο λάθος. Η θάλασσα, τα καράβια, οι ναύτες, μπορεί να ήταν για τον ποιητή καθημερινό βίωμα, αλλά ουσιαστικά ήταν το πεδίο πάνω στο οποίο η φαντασία του οργίαζε.

----------


## Στεριανή Ζάλη

Ο καθένας από εμάς κρύβει βαθιά μέσα του έναν Οδυσσέα. 
Έναν Οδυσσέα που τριγυρνάει από θάλασσα σε θάλασσα 
ψάχνοντας απεγνωσμένα για την Ιθάκη του. 
Το ταξίδι μακρύ και η διαδρομή επιφυλάσσει πολλά. 
Πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος να περάσεις μέσα από συμπληγλάδες, 
να αλυσοδεθείς στο κατάρτι εάν θες να ακούσεις τις Σειρήνες, 
να δεις συντρόφους σου να χάνονται. 

Πρέπει να περάσεις ακόμα και μέσα από τα νερά της Στυγός, 
εκεί όπου οι ψυχές θρηνούνε το σώμα που αποχωριστήκανε. 
Θρηνούνε γιατί αυτές ταξιδεύουνε ελέυθερες τώρα πια 
όμως το σώμα τους είναι καταδικασμένο να σαπίζει 
μέσα σε ξύλινο κιβούρι στον απάνω κόσμο.
Το σώμα ότι και να γίνει δεν περνάει αντίκρα, 
η ψυχή των ανθρώπων είναι που πεθαίνει 
-έτσι είπε η μάγισσα.

Ο δικός μου Οδυσσέας παρέμεινε τώρα με τις σκιές 
που λέγονται πικραμένη μάνα, που λέγονται καρτερική αγάπη 
ή ακόμα λέγονται και Νίκος Καββαδίας 
-κάποιος πλανεμένος από τη θάλασσα ασυρματιστής 
που μαζί του έπαιξε το ύπουλο παιχνίδι της 
η μαϊμού που είχε αγοράσει από ένα αράπη. 
Ω! Πόσο το πονηρό της βλέμμα, 
πόσο η ύπουλη της καρδιά έμοιαζε με αυτή των γυναικών!

Θέλεις το πιστέυεις -θέλεις όχι- ο Οδυσσέας μου κλάιει. 
Τρυπώνει στα πορνεία, βαδίζει σε σκοτεινά αλήτικα σοκάκια, 
αγοράζει μυστήριες πίπες που καπνίζοντας τις, 
βλέπεις να ορθόνωνται μπρος στα μάτια σου παράξενες σκιές, 
αγοράζει ακόμα μαχαίρια ζωσμένα σε μύθους και κλαίει. 

Τον βρήκα τις προάλλες μονάχο στην πλώρη να κλαίει 
όταν αναγκάστηκε να πνίξει μια λυσσασμένη γάτα, 
χθες πάλι τον βρήκα να κλαίει στα βράχια 
αποχαιρετώντας ένα μοναχικό μαραμπού 
με το οποίο είχε δεθεί όμως έπρεπε να το αποχαιρετήσει 
καθώς το καράβι του θα κινούσε για το επόμενο ταξίδι. 

Κλαίει! Κι αγαπά σε τούτο τον κόσμο ό,τι κλαίει γιατί μοιάζει μ' αυτόν!

Έκλαψε πάλι σήμερα όταν, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του καπετάνιου, 
χρειάστηκε να πετάξουν στο κύμα κάποιον από το πλήρωμα 
που είχε καρφώσει στα στήθια του ένα μαχαίρι 
θέλωντας να σωθεί από τα φαντάσματα που τον κυνηγούσαν. 
Αποκομένος τραβάει προς τα καπηλεία και πίνει. 
Πίνει και μεθώντας κλάει. 

Αλήθεια τι έγιναν σήμερα τα καπηλεία? 
Που τραβάνε οι άνθρωποι σαν θέλουνε να μεθύσουνε? 
Μεθάνε? Ίσως και όχι -συμβουλή γιατρού βλέπεις. 
Μα εγώ δεν θέλω καμιά συνταγή απο κανένα γιατρό. 
Δεν με νοιάζει το καλό μου. Καπνίζω, μεθάω, παραφέρομαι. 

Χειμώνα -καλοκαίρι βουτάω στη θάλασσα 
αφήνωντας την να αγκαλιάζει το σώμα μου με αλμυρό νερό, 
το οποίο έπειτα το μεταλαμβάνει ωσάν αγιάσμα 
το δικό μου ναυτάκι του γλυκού νερού.

Μα σαν μένω μονάχη κλαίω. Όπως κι ο Οδυσσέας. 
Μεθάμε δεν μεθάμε, κλαίμε. 

Kι αγαπάμε σε τούτο τον κόσμο ό,τι κλαίει γιατί μοιάζει με εμάς!

Κι ενώ οι άλλοι κλαίνε και γκρεμίζονται απ' την οροφή
ή κόβουνε τις φλέβες τους με γυαλιστερές λεπίδες, 
εμείς κλαίμε και ε(λ)πιζούμε. 
Μαζί μας και του Κολόμβου οι πέντε κόλασμένοι, 
ο πλοίαρχος Φλέτσερ, ο πιλότος Νάγκελ, 
ο νέγρος θερμαστής από το Τζιπουτί 
και όλοι οι πνιγμένοι όπου ποτέ δεν θα βρεθεί το κύμα 
που θα τους ξεράσει στην ακτή..

Ταξιδέυουμε και δεν μας νοιάζει πλέον η Ιθάκη. 
Δεν βιαζόμαστε καθόλου να φτάσουμε εκεί. 
Ξέρουμε ότι το φθάσιμο είναι ο προορισμός μας. 
Όμως προσδωκούμε να κρατήσει χρόνια πολλά αυτό το ταξίδι 
και γερασμένοι πια να ξαποστάσουμε στη γη της. 
Πλούσιοι με όσα κερδίσαμε στον δρόμο, 
χωρίς να περιμένουμε να μας δώσει πλούτη η Ιθάκη.. 

Η Ιθάκη μας έδωσε το ωραίο ταξίδι! 
Χωρίς αυτήν δεν θα βγαίναμε στον δρόμο.

Εμπνευσμένο από και αφιερωμένο στον Ν.Κ.
Χριστίνα Αρχόντους

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν μπορεί να λείπει αυτό απο εδώ !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα στο Νίκο Καββαδία στη Lifo εδώ
Για τα πλοία που εικονίζονατι και ταξίδεψε με αυτά ο Καββαδίας έχουμε συζητήσει σε σχετικό θέμα εδώ.

----------


## nektarios15

Σαν σήμερα πριν από 103 χρόνια στις 11 Ιανουαρίου 1910, γεννήθηκε ο "ιδανικός και ανάξιος εραστής" Νίκος Καββαδίας. Να του ευχηθούμε εκεί που βρίσκεται να έχει καλές θάλασσες.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σαν σήμερα στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του 1975 πέθανε ο ποιητής της θάλασσας Νίκος Καββαδίας.
Λίγα λόγια εδώ.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Κι εγώ που τόσο πόθησα μια μέρα να ταφώ σε κάποια θάλασσα βαθειά …*








Στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 1975, στην Αθήνα, στην κλινική «¶γιοι Απόστολοι», αφήνει την τελευταία του πνοή ύστερα από εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο. Στην ατζέντα του βρέθηκαν τρεις στίχοι που δεν πρόλαβε να δει στην έκδοση του « Τραβέρσο».

Τον είπαν «_ποιητή των θαλασσών_ , τον τραγούδησαν σ΄ όλο τον κόσμο και σαν σήμερα, στις _10 του Φλεβάρη του 1975_,στα 65 του χρόνια, ο «_Μαραμπού_», o « _Κόλιας_ » για τους φίλους του, ο «_Μαυρής_» για τους πολύ δικούς του ανθρώπους , _ο Νίκος Καββαδίας_ έφυγε για το πιο μακρινό του ταξίδι.
Γεννήθηκε στις _11 Ιανουαρίου 1910_ στο _Νίκολσκι Ουσουρίσκι_, μια επαρχιακή πόλη της περιοχής του Χαρμπίν στη Μαντζουρία, από γονείς Κεφαλονίτες, το _Χαρίλαο Καββαδία_ και τη _Δωροθέα Αγγελάτου_ της γνωστής οικογένειας εφοπλιστών της Κεφαλονιάς. Αδέλφια του η _Τζένια_ κι ο _Μήκιας_ . Ο πατέρας Χαρίλαος Καββαδίας διατηρούσε γραφείο γενικού εμπορίου διακινώντας μεγάλες ποσότητες εμπορευμάτων με κύριο πελάτη τον τσαρικό στρατό.

Με το ξέσπασμα του ΑΆ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου η οικογένεια εγκαταλείπει την ¶πω Ανατολή και επιστρέφει στην Ελλάδα – εκτός από τον Χαρίλαο Καββαδία ο οποίος επιστρέφει στην Ρωσία, όπου διατηρεί επιχειρήσεις γενικού εμπορίου με κύριο πελάτη το τσαρικό στρατό. Με το ξέσπασμα την Οκτωβριανής Επανάστασης, ο Χαρίλαος Καββαδίας φυλακίζεται, ενώ οι επιχειρήσεις του έχουν καταστραφεί.
Το 1921 ο πατέρας της οικογένειας επιστρέφει στην Ελλάδα τσακισμένος. Η οικογένεια αρχικά διαμένει στο Αργοστόλι της Κεφαλλονιάς αλλά στην συνέχεια μετακομίζει στον Πειραιά. Ο μικρός Νίκος πηγαίνει στο δημοτικό εκεί, _συμμαθητής με τον Γιάννη Τσαρούχη_ ενώ στο εξατάξιο τότε Γυμνάσιο γνωρίζεται και με τον λογοτέχνη _Παύλο Νιρβάνα._ Από μικρός αγαπά την ανάγνωση και διαβάζει κυρίως Ιούλιο Βερν και περιπέτειες ενώ ήδη από το δημοτικό διαφαίνεται το συγγραφικό του ταλέντο, όπου εκδίδει ένα σχολικό περιοδικό.
Σε ηλικία 18 ετών δημοσιεύονται τα πρώτα ποιήματά του, υπό το ψευδώνυμο «_Παύλος Βαλχάλας»_ στο περιοδικό της Μεγάλης Ελληνικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας. Μετά το Γυμνάσιο δίνει εξετάσεις για την Ιατρική Σχολή, αλλά ο θάνατος του πατέρα του τον αναγκάζει να εγκαταλείψει τα θρανία για να εργαστεί πλέον για την επιβίωση. Εξακολουθεί ωστόσο να γράφει και έργα του εμφανίζονται σε διάφορα φιλολογικά περιοδικά της εποχής.

Ήταν Νοέμβριος του 1928 όταν εκδίδεται το πρώτο του ναυτικό φυλλάδιο ως «_ναυτοπαίς_» και τον επόμενο χρόνο μπαρκάρει για πρώτη φορά, ως ναύτης, στο φορτηγό πλοίο «¶γιος Νικόλαος». Το 1933 κάνει την επίσημη είσοδό του στα ελληνικά γράμματα με τη δημοσίευση της ποιητικής συλλογής του _«Μαραμπού»,_ το οποίο γίνεται δεκτό από τη λογοτεχνική κοινότητα με σκληρά σχόλια – μόνοι ενθουσιώδεις υποστηρικτές του εμφανίζονται οι _Φώτος Πολίτης και Κώστας Βάρναλης_.
Το 1934, η οικογένεια μετακομίζει από τον Πειραιά στην Αθήνα. Το σπίτι της γίνεται τόπος συγκέντρωσης λογοτεχνών, ζωγράφων και ποιητών. Ο Καββαδίας την εποχή εκείνη περιγράφεται ως ένας λιγομίλητος απλός άνθρωπος, ατημέλητος, χαριτωμένος, εγκάρδιος, με ανεξάντλητο χιούμορ, αγαπητός στους πάντες. Το 1938 στρατεύεται και υπηρετεί στην Ξάνθη με την ειδικότητα του ημιονηγού, ενώ το 1939 παίρνει το δίπλωμα του ραδιοτηλεγραφητή κατωτέρας τάξεως. Στον πόλεμο του Ά40 φεύγει για την Αλβανία, όπου υπηρετεί αρχικά ως ημιονηγός τραυματιοφορέας και αργότερα λόγω της ειδικότητάς που είχε ως ασυρματιστής χρησιμοποιείται στο σταθμό υποκλοπής της ΙΙΙ Μεραρχίας.
Στη διάρκεια της Κατοχής, ο Καββαδίας περνάει στις γραμμές της Εθνικής Αντίστασης και γίνεται μέλος του ΕΑΜ. Την ίδια ακριβώς περίοδο γίνεται και μέλος του ΚΚΕ. Εντάσσεται, επιπλέον, στην Εταιρεία Ελλήνων Λογοτεχνών, παρά το γεγονός ότι είχε τυπώσει τότε μόνο ένα βιβλίο, το Μαραμπού, ενώ το όριο ήταν τα τρία βιβλία. Είναι όμως ενεργός λογοτεχνικά, γράφοντας ποιήματα, ορισμένα εξ' αυτών Αντιστασιακά, με πιο χαρακτηριστικό το ποίημα "Στον τάφο του ΕΠΟΝίτη". Στις αρχές του 1945 γίνεται επικεφαλής του ΕΑΜ Λογοτεχνών-Ποιητών, θέση την οποία παραχωρεί στις 6 Οκτώβρη του ίδιου έτους στον Νικηφόρο Βρεττάκο, εξαιτίας της αναχώρησής του από την Ελλάδα με το πλοίο "Κορινθία". Η ασφάλεια του έδωσε άδεια, καθώς θεωρείτο ανενεργός κομμουνιστής.
Το _1947_ κυκλοφορεί η ποιητική συλλογή του «_Πούσι_» και επανακυκλοφορεί το «_Μαραμπού_» με την προσθήκη τριών ανέκδοτων ποιήματα και με αυτή τη συλλογή, ο Καββαδίας ξεφεύγει από τα πρότυπά του. Το 1954 εκδίδει τη «_Βάρδια_», την οποία οι φιλόλογοι, όπως και με το Μαραμπού, δυσκολεύονται να κατατάξουν τόσο λόγω της άψογης δημοτικής και της ιδιωματικής ναυτικής γλώσσας όσο και του γεγονότος ότι δεν μπορούσαν να αποφασίσουν αν επρόκειτο για μυθιστόρημα, αυτοβιογραφικό διήγημα, νουβέλα φαντασίας ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Κατά τη διάρκεια των ταξιδιών του, και συγκεκριμένα το 1954, συνέβη το εξής περιστατικό: _Ενώ ο ποιητής εργαζόταν σε "ποστάλι" (καράβι μικρών αποστάσεων, επιβατηγό),ταξίδεψε με το καράβι του ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης. Τόσο κατά την τυπική υποδοχή των ταξιδιωτών, όσο και κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, ο Σεφέρης δεν μπήκε καν στη διαδικασία να χαιρετίσει τον Καββαδία. Το γεγονός πίκρανε ιδιαίτερα τον Καββαδία, που θεωρούσε ότι η λογοτεχνική γενιά του '30, στην οποία ανήκε και ο ίδιος, τον υποτιμούσε._
Όσοι τον γνώριζαν, έκαναν λόγο για έναν άνθρωπο ήπιο και γλυκομίλητο που αγαπούσε τα αστεία, τα μπορντέλα και τα κορίτσια τους, όπως και την ζωγραφική - στην καμπίνα του είχε κρεμασμένους τρεις πίνακες του Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec. Διάβαζε πάντα πολύ και του άρεσε ιδιαίτερα να απαγγέλλει ποίηση άλλων.
Στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 1975, στην Αθήνα, στην κλινική «¶γιοι Απόστολοι», αφήνει την τελευταία του πνοή ύστερα από εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο.
Στην ατζέντα του βρέθηκαν τρεις στίχοι που δεν πρόλαβε να δει στην έκδοση του « Τραβέρσο».
_«Μα ο ήλιος αβασίλεψε κι ο αητός απεκοιμήθη_
_και το βοριά το δροσερό τον πήραν τα καράβια._
_Κι έτσι του δόθηκε καιρός του Χάρου και σε πήρε»._

Κηδεύτηκε στο Α΄Νεκροταφείο με παρουσία πολλών ανθρώπων των γραμμάτων και της τέχνης.
Κι όπως λέει ο ίδιος με τους στίχους του :
_..κι εγώ που τόσο πόθησα μια μέρα να ταφώ_ 
_σε κάποια θάλασσα βαθειά στις μακρινές Ινδίες ,_
_θα΄χω ένα θάνατο κοινό και θλιβερό πολύ_ 
_και μια κηδεία σαν των πολλών ανθρώπων τις κηδείες…_
Η μελοποίηση των στίχων του τρία χρόνια αργότερα από τον Θάνο Μικρούτσικο, «έντυσαν» τον δίσκο « _Ο Σταυρός του Νότου»_ και η ποίηση του που έγινε τραγούδι ακουγόταν πια σε ολάκερο τον κόσμο!

ΠΗΓΕΣ :
Εφημερίδα ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ
Wikipedia.gr
TVXS.gr
Cretalive.gr

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σαν σήμερα έφυγε ο ποιητής της θάλασσας Νίκος Καββαδίας*

...Copyright (C) http://www.nautilia.gr . Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/san-...kos-kavvadias/ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι παρακαταθήκη, τι έργο άφησε πίσω του αυτός ο άνθρωπος. Πόσο διαβάστηκαν και τραγουδήθηκαν οι δημιουργίες του, πόσο θα διαβαστούν και θα τραγουδηθούν ακόμα, σε πόσους ανθρώπους κράτησαν και θα κρατούν παρέα στις μοναχικές ή μη ώρες τους. 

Και ακόμα, (πολλές φορές έχω αναρωτηθεί), είχε άραγε επίγνωση ή έστω μία αμυδρή ιδέα - σκέψη για την σπουδαιότητα όσων "χάραζε" στο χαρτί στις ώρες της βάρδιας του στα καράβια, ή στις μοναχικές του στιγμές σε μία μικρή καμπίνα καραβιού ???

Ας ζει για πάντα η θύμηση του.

----------


## Στέφανος

σήμερα θα ξαναδώ την ταινία που είναι βασισμένη στο διήγημά του "*Li*". 

*Between the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea* πάρα πολύ ωραία ταινία με έναν έξοχο Stephen Rea.

Αξίζει ....

----------


## paragadi

Πραγματικά φίλε Στέφανε εξαιρετική ταινία....

----------

